# Sử dụng trà để ngủ ngon, tại sao không?



## Dungtran (4/1/20)

Nhiều người vẫn lầm tưởng rằng, việc uống trà sẽ khiến bạn khó đi vào giấc ngủ hơn, nhưng thật ra, một số loại trà lại có chức năng xoa dịu tâm trạng và phương thuốc tự nhiên giúp bạn có giấc ngủ ngon hơn.
Để có giấc ngủ  ngon chúng ta không nên bỏ qua một số loại trà sau.

*Trà cúc La Mã - Chamomile*
Trà cúc La Mã được biết đến là phương thuốc tự nhiên giúp giảm viêm, giảm lo lắng và trị mất ngủ. ngoài ra, hoa cúc la Mã cũng là một loại thuốc an thần nhẹ có thể giúp bạn ngủ ngon.
Với thói quen uống 1 ly trả cúc La Mã sau bữa ăn tối 30 phút sẽ giúp bạn có giấc ngủ sâu và ngon hơn. Đây cũng là thời điểm lý tưởng để các chất dinh dưỡng trong trà hấp thụ vào cơ thể.

*Trà Nữ Lang*
Là một bài thuốc giúp điều trị các vấn đề như mất ngủ, hay lo lắng và đau đầu. Trong cây Nữ Lang có thể giúp tăng chất dẫn truyền thần kinh có tên là axit gamma-aminibutyric hay GABA. Lượng GABA cao sẽ tăng cảm giác buồn ngủ.

*Trả Oải Hương*
Hoa oải hương là một loại thảo mộc nhiều người ưa thích bởi mù hương nhẹ nhàng và thư giãn. Mùi hương này còn có khả năng điều hòa huyết áp, giảm căng thẳng, chính vì điều này mà hoa oải hương còn được khuyên dùng cho người mất ngủ hay rối loạn giấc ngủ.
Vì những chức năng trên mà những nụ hoa nhỏ được dùng làm trà hoa oải hương.






_Oải hương giúp giảm căng thẳng và điều hòa huyết áp_​
*Trà bạc hà chanh*
Trà bạc hà chanh hay còn gọi là tía tô đất (lemom balm) là một cây thuộc bạc hà. Đây là một loại thảo mộc có mùi cam quýt được sử dụng để giảm căng thẳng và cải thiện giấc ngủ.

*Trà Gừng*
Trong gừng có chất cineole giúp giảm stress, trị bệnh nhức nửa đầu, giúp tinh thần con người sảng khoái và ngủ ngon giấc. Trà gừng còn có tác dụng như tiêu mỡ, giảm cân, thúc đẩy quá trình trao đổi chất giúp ngủ ngon và sâu giấc hơn.






_Trà gừng giúp thúc đẩy nhanh quá trình trao đổi chất giúp ngủ ngon và sâu giấc hơn._​
*Trà Hương Thảo*
Trà hương thảo có mùi hương dễ chịu giúp loại bỏ những căng thẳng, tăng cường trí nhớ, giúp tinh thần sảng khoái, ngủ ngon và sâu giấc hơn. Ngoài ra, sử dụng trà hương thảo còn giúp tăng cường sức khỏe não bộ bằng cách kích thích hoạt động của não bộ và kiểm soát tâm trạng tốt hơn.

*Trà Tâm Sen*
Trà có tác dụng ổn định nhịp tim, thu giãn động mạch giúp tăng cường lưu thogno máu trong cơ thể, đồng thời giảm các triệu chứng hoa mắt, chóng mặt. nhờ vào những tác dụng trên mà trà tâm sen được cho là vị thuốc chữa an thần và mất ngủ cực tốt.

Không phải trà nào cũng gây nên triệu chứng mất ngủ, vì vậy, nếu bạn là " fan cứng" của trà thì có thể sử dụng những loại trà trên để không gặp phải tình trạng mất ngủ nha!

*TATANA*​


----------



## lethuuyen1289 (31/8/21)

Nghe tên trà oải hương nghe đã thấy hấp dẫn rồi mom nhỉ?


----------



## Hoàng Quyên (2/9/21)

Bình thường cứ nói đến trà là lại nghĩ đến mất ngủ nhỉ? Giờ có nhiều loai trà tốt cho giấc ngủ quá.


----------



## Thùy Linh Hoàng (3/9/21)

Mình thuộc team dễ ngủ nhưng lại mê những loại trà giúp ngủ ngon này  Vì mùi thơm dễ chịu cực kì luôn.


----------

